
Software Workers Union - java_script
https://www.iww.org/unions/dept500/iu560
======
java_script
Thought this link was relevant here due to a couple of things that are coming
our way in the U.S: (1) upcoming Supreme Court ruling that may destroy public
unions, and (2) the Koch's upcoming plan for national right to work law to
destroy blue state private unions:

[https://splinternews.com/organized-labor-is-in-a-life-and-
de...](https://splinternews.com/organized-labor-is-in-a-life-and-death-
struggle-be-ver-1823353601)

